# great article about ordering marijuana and seeds.true facts



## gqone333 (Mar 9, 2006)

http://www.metroactive.com/papers/metro/07.22.99/cover/marijuana-9929.htmlhttp://kindseed.com/products.asp?cat=35


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 10, 2006)

*thats a good read. i highly recommend to all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2006)

good read gg..


----------



## flipmode (Mar 12, 2006)

great facts


----------

